# LARGE FICUS TREES



## tortadise (Sep 26, 2012)

I am looking for a nursery that has large ficus trees for my greenhouse sloth. Does anyone know of a place that sells big ones. Not small little ones. Im talking like 8-9' already. Anyone let me know. thanks.


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not going to be much help. A greenhouse sloth? Please let that mean that you have a legitimate sloth, in your greenhouse.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 26, 2012)

That is correct. A 2 toed. Hes currently in costa rica right now, but coming in spring to our facilities. Time to broaden the species we work with here.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 26, 2012)

tortadise said:


> That is correct. A 2 toed. Hes currently in costa rica right now, but coming in spring to our facilities. Time to broaden the species we work with here.



I have one too!! They only go to the bathroom about once a week and it will stink up the entire building lol

We have a few nurseries in mid Tn that grow them. If not, they are in every wholesale nursery in So Cal

Here he is trying to bite more than the grape I was feeding.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome. Can you get me the nursery number maybe? I would appreciate it.


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 26, 2012)

tortadise said:


> That is correct. A 2 toed. Hes currently in costa rica right now, but coming in spring to our facilities. Time to broaden the species we work with here.



That's awesome! Do you have to be in charge of research facility to get one? Is it your sloth or the facilities?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 26, 2012)

They are legal to posses(well most species) some are CITES I. Theyre are alot of breeders/importers here in the US. They usually run around 2-8 thousand depending on species.


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 27, 2012)

tortadise said:


> They are legal to posses(well most species) some are CITES I. Theyre are alot of breeders/importers here in the US. They usually run around 2-8 thousand depending on species.



That is so cool. Do you set up the green house like a natural habitat?


----------



## tortadise (Sep 27, 2012)

Yessir. Same place my red/yellowfoots will be. I call it the amazon building.


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 27, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Yessir. Same place my red/yellowfoots will be. I call it the amazon building.



That is (pardon my French) fri*ken awesome!


----------



## Masin (Sep 27, 2012)

Please come to Florida and take as many as you want. Those trees are crazy down here!
As for the sloth...awwwwww! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

Masin said:


> Please come to Florida and take as many as you want. *Those trees are crazy down here!*
> As for the sloth...awwwwww! Can't wait to see pictures.



*FOR SURE!*


----------



## Masin (Sep 28, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> FOR SURE!



They are so destructive! We had one crush our septic tank and others ruin plumbing etc. I thought I had read something about them getting rid of them years ago. Maybe I read it wrong and was just hoping!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah those are banyon trees in the ficus family. They are very destructive. Mangrove trees too. Well maybe I will come get some.


----------



## Masin (Sep 28, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Yeah those are banyon trees in the ficus family. They are very destructive. Mangrove trees too. Well maybe I will come get some.



Oooo I didn't know that about mangroves, I'm on the south east side of Florida so all I see is them wanting to improve our mangroves. 
I read sulcatas can eat ficus, does it matter which kind? I haven't found a solid yes or no and god knows they're abundant.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 28, 2012)

Im not sure. They are waxy so I am not sure if it would be wise for a grazing animal to consume them. Its probable though. I see no real reason for them have toxicity. As well as the species too. Not sure which species is down there, probably benjamini. I will find out when I visit with my shovels


----------



## Masin (Sep 29, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Im not sure. They are waxy so I am not sure if it would be wise for a grazing animal to consume them. Its probable though. I see no real reason for them have toxicity. As well as the species too. Not sure which species is down there, probably benjamini. I will find out when I visit with my shovels



Bring your front end loader!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 29, 2012)

HAHA. I just might bring my skid steer. But Im sure I would do my "go big or go home" like perspective and end up loading my truck and trailer with so many I wouldnt be able to fit the skid steer back on the trailer. LOL. I can see it now. me scratching my head looking at a bunch of trees and my skid steer going "well, looks like I need a bigger trailer" and then probably just getting an 18 wheeler and start a mangrove swamp in north texas.


----------



## Masin (Sep 30, 2012)

tortadise said:


> HAHA. I just might bring my skid steer. But Im sure I would do my "go big or go home" like perspective and end up loading my truck and trailer with so many I wouldnt be able to fit the skid steer back on the trailer. LOL. I can see it now. me scratching my head looking at a bunch of trees and my skid steer going "well, looks like I need a bigger trailer" and then probably just getting an 18 wheeler and start a mangrove swamp in north texas.



HAHAHAHAHA!!! I was just talking about how when I was a kid my dad found an oak tree out in the woods (hillbillies!) and brought dug and wenched it out...then blocked 4 lanes of traffic for 10 miles getting it home. 
I picture you blocking 95 the whole way home now!!


----------

